# Projekt: Surf-PC auf Linux-Basis



## Falk (4. September 2007)

Nachdem mir die Strommessung am Hauptrechner mit über 200W im Leerlauf einen Vorgeschmack auf die Endabrechnung der Stadtwerke gegeben hat, habe ich beschlossen, einen kleinen Rechner zum Surfen, DVB-T und mal eine DVD aufzusetzen.

In diesem Thread werden ich das Projekt so gut es geht dokumentieren.

Eins vorweg: die Tipps in diesem Thread setzen wenigsten Linux-Basiswissen voraus.

*Zum System: *
Als Rechner kommt ein gebrauchter Dell SX270 zum Einsatz, der folgende Eckdaten besitzt:

- Intel Pentium 4 2,6 GHz (HT)
- Intel i865GM mit integrierter Grafik (DVI-Out)
- 1 GiB DDR-400 RAM
- 80 GB Samsung 2,5"-HDD
- derzeit noch ein 24x CD-ROM-Laufwerk, wird durch ein DVD-Modul ersetzt

Als Linux-Distribution kommt Gentoo 2007.1 zum Einsatz. Gentoo deswegen, weil es die flexibelste Einrichtung bietet und die Möglichkeit, die Programme, vor allem die Multimedia-Player, so zu kompilieren, dass sie alle Funktionen der CPU ausnutzen. Dazu müssen die entsprechenden USE-Flags in der /etc/make.conf gesetzt werden (weitere Infos dazu bietet die deutsche Gentoo-Seite). 

Installiert habe ich folgende Tools (über portage aus den Sources):
- KDE 3.5.7
- Kaffeine 0.8.3 mit DVB-Support
- Mplayer mit gmplayer als GUI 
- Win32-Codecs 
- Sun JAVA 1.6.2 (JDK und JRE)
- OpenOffice 2.2
- Firefox 2.0.0.6
- Thunderbird 2.0.0.6

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist eine Fernbedienung und Lirc-Support, da werde ich versuchen die Microsoft MCE-Fernbedienung zu verwenden. Das Abspielen von Trailern in Full-HD (WMV) klappt aber schon, genauso wie DivX und MPEG-Dateien. 


Wer selbst ein Projekt unter Linux verfolgt kann gerne sich hier beteiligen - Erfahrungsaustausch ist gerade hier wichtig.

Noch ein Screenshot vom derzeitigen Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2007)

Sehr fein das ganze 

Vielleicht mache ich das selbe auch nochmal aus meinem GX270 , da rennt momentan nur nen Debian-Testsystem drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2007)

Falls jemand nicht noch einen gebrauchten P4 Rechner rumliegen hat:

Ein kleiner K8, was man halt so findet, ist wirklich nicht relevant welcher genau, sollte nur nicht unbedingt Sockel 940 oder ein C0 Stepping sein.
Dazu ein G-Force IGP Brett, die sind auch OK...
Wenns AM2 sein darf, ein geforce 6100/405, alternativ 7er Serie (z.B. 7050) (sind SIngle Chips), wenns ein AMD Chipsatz sein darf -> 690G.

Dürft sogar noch sparsamer sein als ein alter P4...


----------



## Falk (5. September 2007)

Das Ding steht hier schon auf dem Schreibtisch in der Konfiguration wie oben beschrieben. Hab das teil schon länger, nur nie die Zeit/Lust gehabt daraus etwas zu machen.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2007)

Ich werde dein Projekt mal aufmerksam verfolgen. Ich bin eigentlich am PC sehr experimentierfreudig, aber meinen Internetrechner hab ich jetzt schon mehrere Male mit Windows XP aufgesetzt, obwohl ich gerne Linux testen würde. Vielleicht kannst du es mir ja schmackhaft machen. 
Nur leider ist ein PIII mit 1000 MHz nicht für jede Linuxdistribution geeignet oder??? Auch wenn auf diesem Rechner nur ein Torrent-Client und ab und an mal der Internetexplorer läuft, möchte ich doch nicht auf eine hübsche Oberfläche verzichten.

Gruß

Klutten


----------



## 2fink (5. September 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich werde dein Projekt mal aufmerksam verfolgen. Ich bin eigentlich am PC sehr experimentierfreudig, aber meinen Internetrechner hab ich jetzt schon mehrere Male mit Windows XP aufgesetzt, obwohl ich gerne Linux testen würde. Vielleicht kannst du es mir ja schmackhaft machen.
> Nur leider ist ein PIII mit 1000 MHz nicht für jede Linuxdistribution geeignet oder??? Auch wenn auf diesem Rechner nur ein Torrent-Client und ab und an mal der Internetexplorer läuft, möchte ich doch nicht auf eine hübsche Oberfläche verzichten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



als linux-einsteiger kann ich dir nur ubuntu empfehlen. damit hab ich meine ersten erfahrungen gemacht und kann sagen: "es läuft einfach"

später kannst dann immer noch auf gentoo oder debian umsteigen.

btw. p3 1000mhz reicht locker, solange du nicht gerade nen 3d-desktop haben willst!

mfg


----------



## mFuSE (14. Oktober 2007)

2fink schrieb:


> ...btw. p3 1000mhz reicht locker, solange du nicht gerade nen 3d-desktop haben willst!...



reichen würde auch ein VIA C7 (1.5Ghz) Thinclient mit Flash oder 2.5 Festplatte, Verbrauch um die ~25Watt.

Auch mit PCI Steckplatz und z.B. ner Quadro oder Matrox EpicA (+5-10Watt) zu haben.



Denke mal nicht das man für ne Surfstation mehr braucht


----------



## Falk (16. Oktober 2007)

Kleines Update: nutze Mitlerweile http://www.sabayonlinux.org/ als Basis, ist eine Gentoo-Basierte Distri, nur nimmt sie mir die Konfigurations-Arbeit für Bluetooth-Geräte usw. ab. 

Ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert: es kommt nach wie vor KDE 3.5.7 zum Zug, Media-Player ist SMPlayer (mplayer) und Amarok. Läuft alles schon recht brauchbar, nur 3D-Desktop (ja, ich will den Spielkram) und USB-Headset gehen noch nicht.


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich werde dein Projekt mal aufmerksam verfolgen. Ich bin eigentlich am PC sehr experimentierfreudig, aber meinen Internetrechner hab ich jetzt schon mehrere Male mit Windows XP aufgesetzt, obwohl ich gerne Linux testen würde. Vielleicht kannst du es mir ja schmackhaft machen.
> Nur leider ist ein PIII mit 1000 MHz nicht für jede Linuxdistribution geeignet oder??? Auch wenn auf diesem Rechner nur ein Torrent-Client und ab und an mal der Internetexplorer läuft, möchte ich doch nicht auf eine hübsche Oberfläche verzichten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



"hübsch" ist relativ
rtorrent als torrentclient
centerim als multi-im-client
und irssi als irc vebrauchen praktisch 0 cpu und extrem wenig ram 
in einem transparenten xterm sieht das trotzdem noch ok aus


----------



## der_schnitter (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte mir auch mal Linux zulegen.Allerdings hat mein Computer eine extrem kleine Festplatte und da ich Windows behalten will,müsste ich das auf die Externe aufspielen.Muss man da irgendwas beachten bzw geht das ohne weiteres?


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

@falk ich mag dich. Gentoo und KDE ist eine super Kombination!


@vorposter: Das ist doch viel zu langsam, selbst wenn du es hinbekommst. 

Linux reichen 4GB (besser so 10 wenn du au mal was machen willst), um es auszuprobieren. Aber evtl. reicht dir ja auch eine Live-CD wenn du nur mal wissen willst wie das Look n Feel ist.


----------

